# طلب بحث عن قانون البيئة السعودي



## mr.safety (7 أبريل 2011)

الاخوه اعضاء منتدانا المتميز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
امل ممكن لديه بحث او معلومات عن قانون البيئة العربي عموما او السعودي على وجه الخصوص التكرم بتزويدنا به
ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان​


----------



## صفوان اصف (7 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم
يمكنك البدء من هنا
http://www.green-clean-now.org/index.php/laws/index.1.html


----------



## mr.safety (7 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر لك اخوي صفوان
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد آل حميد (10 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبة لسعودية هناك ثلاث جهات تشريعية للقوانين البيئية
مصلحة الارصاد وحماية البيئة
الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل وينبع لهم قوانينهم الخاصة داخل هاتين المنطقتين
ارامكو السعودية ولديها معاييرها الخاصة والتي تطبقها على مشاريعها وهي الافضل صراحة ، وهي الاقرب للقوانين الامريكية
تقدر تحصل قوانينهم بالنت اما بالنسبة للرئاسة ممكن زيارة اي فرع للحصول على النظام العام للبيئة واللائحة التنفيذية في حال تعذر وجودة بالنت
وبالتوفيق


----------



## mr.safety (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخوي احمد
بارك الله فيك ورزقك 
المشكله اني خارج السعوديه واريد مقارنه بين قانون البيئة السعودي والامريكي
ارامكو قوانينها مشابهه جدا وانا ابحث عن الفروقات علي اجدها ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد آل حميد (13 أبريل 2011)

تستطيع الدخول على موقع الرئاسة العامة للارصاد وحماية البيئة، من الصفحة الرئيسية ادخل على حماية البيئة ومن ثم الى النظام العام واللوائح التنفيذية.

وبالتوفيق​


----------



## علي الحميد (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

يمكنك الدخول إلى موقع هيئة الخبراء بمجلس الوزراء على هذا الرابط

http://www.boe.gov.sa/SF/AR/Systems/SystemChilds.aspx?SystemID=133

ومن ظمن الأنظمة الموجودة ستجد نظام على هذا الرابط وهو ملف اكروبات يمكنك تحميله

http://www.boe.gov.sa/App_Files/Ar/SystemsFiles/e880f967-93eb-45cc-9547-32fd0b4408e3.pdf

كما يمكنك الدخول على موقع الرئاسة العامة للارصاد وحماية البيئة

على هذا الرابط

http://www.pme.gov.sa/env_protect.asp

وستجد من ضمنها اللائحة التنفيذية لحماية البيئة في الروابط على اليمين وهو ملف اكروبات يمكنك تحميله

http://www.pme.gov.sa/EnvARules.pdf

اتمنى أن لا يكون هناك تعارض فاضح بين النظامين السابقين وإن وجد فالأولى اتباع ما صدر عن هيئة الخبراء.


----------



## mr.safety (15 أبريل 2011)

اخوي احمد بارك الله فيك 
فعلا موقع مفيد جدا
شاكر ومقدر لك


----------



## mr.safety (15 أبريل 2011)

المهندس علي 
الحمد لله على السلامه وعودا حميدا
مواقع ممتازه ومفيده
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## غضب الطبيعة (23 أبريل 2011)

مرحبا عزيزي
انا حاليا اعمل بحث في جزء من مادة عن الفرق في التقييم البيئي بين السعودية وكندا
تواصل معي ولعله نستطيع ان نفيد بعضنا البعض

وشكرا


----------



## mr.safety (4 مايو 2011)

الاخوه الاعضاء 
اشكر كل من ساعدني وادلى بمعلومه وسأضع بين ايديكم بعض المواقع التي استعنت بها بعد توفيق الله
للفائده والاطلاع ولخدمة من يحتاج لها مستقبلا​http://newsweaver.ie/altamimi/e_article001368618.cfm

http://planipolis.iiep.unesco.org/upload/Saudi Arabia/Saudi Arabia HDR 2003 en.pdf

http://www.pme.gov.sa/en/env_prot.asp

http://www.un.org/esa/agenda21/natlinfo/countr/saudi/inst.htm

http://www.saudilegal.com/saudilaw/18_law.html

http://seha.alriyadh.gov.sa/en/*******s.aspx?aid=3440

http://www.sawea.org/pdf/2007/DEC 3/William Conner & Abraham Jacob - Environmental Impact Assess.pdf

http://www1.albawaba.com/en/business/saudi-arabia-environmental-issues-part-one

http://www.giswatch.org/country-report/2010-icts-and-environmental-sustainability/saudi-arabia


اسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق​


----------



## عديل الروح1 (2 فبراير 2014)

mr.safety قال:


> الاخوه الاعضاء
> اشكر كل من ساعدني وادلى بمعلومه وسأضع بين ايديكم بعض المواقع التي استعنت بها بعد توفيق الله
> للفائده والاطلاع ولخدمة من يحتاج لها مستقبلا​http://newsweaver.ie/altamimi/e_article001368618.cfm
> 
> ...


الله يعطيك العافيه 
انا طالب بامريكا واعمل في رساله عن القانون البييه بالسعوديه وامريكا 
واحتاج مساعدتك فارجوا التواصل معي ع البريد الالكتروني 
adoly1394 هوتميل

[email protected]
وتقبل خالص تقديري


----------

